# Culling my library



## Darryl Le Roux (Apr 22, 2016)

Hey all. 

I would like to know a few things in regards to your reading habits. 

First off, I am a second year Theology student, going into third next month. My library is not based upon Reformed literature as I do not attend a Reformed seminary. That being said, I will, God willing, be doing my Honours through one next year (We have 3 year Bth and 1 year for Bth Hon). 

I have a few Reformed books, roughly 50 or so (Majority in eBook format from Monergism), but I find that when I read, I am reading too broad. Meaning that I am not maintaining the knowledge of what the author is placing in front of me to the best of my ability. My reasoning is that the more I read, the more I will learn. This is turning out to be not the case. 

Hence the title. I would like to streamline my library and try and purchase books that will have a lasting impression on me for years to come. Books that I am able to dive deep in, taking my time with and devouring what the Lord has lead the author to write. 

The obvious ones are:

Westminster Larger Catechism
The institutes 
Charles Hodge Systematic Theology (Using Grudem at the moment)
Busy going through Reformed doctrine of Predestination by Boettner at the moment which I am finding delightful. 

Any other suggestions for timeless literature that will grow me as a Christian? I would love to hear from seasoned Pastors especially.

Thank you.


----------



## MW (Apr 22, 2016)

Have you tried taking notes as you read? It can be helpful to make an outline as you go, draw attention to key points and arguments, and observe any quotations which are particularly striking. These notes can be helpful when the subject is revisited in another book. As you build up your reading on a particular subject there will be specific themes which repeatedly surface and these tend to stick with you even if smaller details are forgotten.

But the books themselves can be forgettable, and if the bulk of the reading is non-reformed it likely doesn't speak to the heart or leave a lasting impression. It is hard to remember things that have no spiritual or eternal relevance when your mindset is on spiritual and eternal things; and that is quite a good thing.


----------



## Darryl Le Roux (Apr 22, 2016)

Thank you, Matthew. 

I tend to want to try and absorb as much as possible, and therefore try and get through a book as quick as possible. However, knowing my fault in this, I have slowed down a tremendous amount now, taking my time and making notes as I go along. This has proved extremely helpful with Boettner's book. 

I realise now that I will never get through most of my library that I have in total, and not just the Reformed books. Hence the reason for a list that will last me for the next year or two to really dig down and study. I tend to think the institutes should take me a lengthy period in themselves, but I would like to have a few breaks with other teachings. 

Once I am in my graduate studies, this will be instilled at the level in which I hope to achieve now, in preparation. Solid grounding is key here, and I really don't want any fluff to be in there at this present time. Seasoned brothers in ministry will be extremely helpful to provide examples with the least amount of said fluff.


----------



## Guido's Brother (Apr 22, 2016)

Darryl,

I would highly recommend getting into the Puritans (this is the Puritan Board, after all). A good intro would be J.I. Packer's A Quest for Godliness. Leland Ryken's Worldly Saints is also helpful. Then I would ease in by reading anything and everything by Thomas Watson. Then Jeremiah Burroughs...

For more modern stuff, a good way to get acquainted with Reformed theology is to read Louis Berkhof's Systematic Theology. It's still hard to beat. 

When I was in university, before I went to seminary, Cornelius Van Til's The Defence of the Faith also had a huge impact on me. However, I recommend finding a used copy of the third edition. 

If you start with those ones, you won't be busy with fluff, and will be well-prepared to carry on a life-long study of theology.


----------



## jwithnell (Apr 22, 2016)

Gerhardus Vos, Biblical Theology, and Pauline Eschatology.

John Murray, Redemption Accomplished and Applied.

Jonathan Edwards, Treatise on Religious Affections, read deeply in his sermons, there are numerous compilations, a favorite of mine is called Knowing Christ

John F Evans, A guide to Biblical Commentaries (to help sort through what you'll need in terms of Commentaries. I find if I carefully read through his recommendations as I begin a new study, I have a good overview of other commentators as their works are cited.)

There are more; I'll add as I think about them


----------



## Dekybo (Apr 22, 2016)

Are you wanting only theological works for now?


----------



## Whitefield (Apr 22, 2016)

I would recommend Herman Bavinck's 4 volume _Reformed Dogmatics_ for your permanent library.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Apr 22, 2016)

Suggested tips:

http://reformedforum.org/resources/readinglist/
http://www.rts.edu/site/resources/brochures/readinglist/readinglist.aspx


----------



## reaganmarsh (Apr 22, 2016)

Wilhelmus a'Brakel, The Christian's Reasonable Service (4 vols)
William Ames, The Marrow of Theology
Matthew Mead, The Almost Christian Discovered
William Gurnall, The Christian in Complete Armour
Anything by Thomas Watson, Jonathan Edwards (especially his sermons), John Flavel, or Thomas Brooks
Vos, Reformed Dogmatics
Anything by Joel Beeke, especially his Puritan Theology, Meet the Puritans, Puritan Reformed Theology, and Encouragement for Today's Pastors
JI Packer, A Quest for Godliness
Von Rohr, The Covenant of Grace in Puritan Thought
James Petigru Boyce, Abstract of Systematic Theology
Spurgeon's Sermons, The Soul-Winner, Lectures to My Students, and All of Grace
Read Iain Murray's various historical biographies 
For counselling (you'll be doing a lot of this in pastoral ministry!), read Jay Adams, David Powlison, Paul Tripp, Stuart Scott; the CCEF booklets on various biblical counselling matters. 
Read Lloyd-Jones, especially Preaching and Preachers and Ephesians. 
And let me cast another vote for Bavinck's Reformed Dogmatics & Calvin's Institutes. 

Commentaries: Get Calvin, Henry, Poole, Keil-Delitzch, and Gill for the dead guys. For the newer guys, check Greenbaggins' recommendations (the PB's own Rev. Lane Keister). He has an excellent grasp of what is helpful on each biblical book. 


That'll get you started well. Enjoy your studies and your work -- it is the highest calling on earth to study and teach God's Word. 

Grace to you.


----------



## Darryl Le Roux (Apr 23, 2016)

Dekybo said:


> Are you wanting only theological works for now?



Hi Derek.

I would like to have a base for now, and grow on it. But as I stated, I don't want to have too many too soon, as I get distracted. However, I see it as a chance to exercise discipline in my reading habits. 

I would love to have an extensive library when I am "of age"


----------



## Darryl Le Roux (Apr 23, 2016)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> Suggested tips:
> 
> http://reformedforum.org/resources/readinglist/
> http://www.rts.edu/site/resources/brochures/readinglist/readinglist.aspx



This is excellent, thank you!


----------



## Dekybo (Apr 23, 2016)

Darryl Le Roux said:


> Dekybo said:
> 
> 
> > Are you wanting only theological works for now?
> ...



I am building my library as well Darryl, and I understand, as most who love books, the overwhelming amount of good material. It would take my entire life to read what I have now, but I still add and add. I have no further recommendation of books above what has been said already, or referenced by others, but I can advise you to thoroughly inspect the author, his theology, and read the work before you buy it if you can. It's simple advice, but it will help you immensely in choosing books. I hope that helps in some way.


----------



## jwithnell (Apr 23, 2016)

I have to admit I love that a thread about culling books is actually about acquiring books  You have a great future in reformed circles!


----------



## mgkortus (Apr 26, 2016)

MW said:


> Have you tried taking notes as you read? It can be helpful to make an outline as you go, draw attention to key points and arguments, and observe any quotations which are particularly striking. These notes can be helpful when the subject is revisited in another book. As you build up your reading on a particular subject there will be specific themes which repeatedly surface and these tend to stick with you even if smaller details are forgotten.



I would like to second this advise from Rev. Winzer. I made it a habit a few years ago to takes notes on almost every book I read. This enables me to remember what I read better. In addition, I revisit the notes from time as a refresher for the entire book.

I also strongly recommend discussing what you read with others. Tell other students about what you have been reading. This will require your brain to review the material you read, therefore making your memory of it stronger.


----------

